# Hello from West Palm Beach Florida



## juslilolme (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello from West Palm Beach Florida (located in South East Florida)

I'm new here & will be lurking around a bit until I get familiar with the board.

I would be interested in getting mice but I don't know where to find them. I want to avoid the pet stores if at all possible but there don't seem to be any breeders in FL. I have only found a couple links. One is no longer available (site removed) & the other hasn't been updated in over a year. I contacted this breeder via email several months ago & it seems she suffered huge losses in her stock due to equipment failure & is going to have to build new lines.

I open to adopting from newer breeders that are establishing lines (never heard back from the other person). That is how I adopted my rats. The breeders involved with the project are working toward a goal with the patchwork rats & this is going to take several generations. Initially the offspring were going to be very common, furred & nothing fancy. I am not interested in the patchworks (the Caruso line bred to Bellaratta's line of blues) This was a win/win situation for me because I got some lovely, kissy solid black boys that I named Kirk & Cru (sticking with their name theme) & the breeder was able to place these two with someone who will love them & be able to report back about any concerns.

That is about all I can think of to say right now.

Jewel


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There used to be somebody in Florida breeding mice, but I don't know whatever happened to her. The Deep South and Florida seems to be a fancy mouse-free area in the US. 

I'm in Kentucky, and the farthest south breeder I know of is in TN.

Anyway, welcome! And please stick around!


----------



## juslilolme (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info & the hello

I have never dealt with the shipping of animals so this might be something I would explore before I give up & go with doing business with a pet store.

I'm hopeful to go about it right if I am going to do it at all. I am so not going to jump into it blindly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you ship within the US, it will cost at least a few hundred dollars. I know people who've spent upwards of a thousand dollars. So you'd save money driving to a breeder's house, probably. Or meeting halfway, even.

If you ship from Europe, it will cost at least a thousand dollars, probably more. All small mammal shipping must be done via the airlines.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome


----------

